# سؤال عاجل .......... أرجو الأجابة عليه!



## فتى العرب (10 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
أخواني الكرام أتمنى منكم أفادتي في هذا الموضوع...........
" علاقة دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس وأهميتها في المجال العملي"
ولكم جزيل الشكر...........أخوكم فتى العرب.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (10 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم في البداية اقول وفقك الله في حياتك العلمية والعملية، ولكن لا تستطيع ان ايجاد جواب شافي وكافي بسهولة حيث ان كل شخص تؤثر عليه عوامل كثيرة في ايجاد عمل معين، علما قد يكون الشخص مبدع والمجال مطلوب و متوفر ولكن هناك ظروف وعوامل حالت دون حصوله على عمل في مجاله او قد واجه مشقة للوصول الى العمل المطلوب ، وانا لست صاحب خبرة كبيرة ولكن من واقع الحياة العملية فإن تدريبك المكثف وخبراتك المتنوعة في نفس مجالك والانجازات التي حققتها في الواقع العملي والتطبيقي هي مفاتيح لك للدخول الى المجال العملي بصورة قوية،من حيث الطلب من الشركات يأتي من الخارج اليك وليس انت الذي تطلب العمل وهذه الميزة قليلة جدا وان شاء الله ان تكون منهم.
هذا ما لدي من خبرتي المتواضعة وقد وضعتها بين يديك.
وفقك الله اخي الكريم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء موجود


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء موجود في كل


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء موجود في


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء موجود في كل شيء


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

انا برأيي أن هندسة الميكاترونكس هندسة عظيمة و مجالاتها واسعة 
تستطيع ان تعمل في مجال السيارات مثلا أو في المصانع و المعامل و غيراها الكثير 
لأنك تحقق التوافق في كل الأنظمة الكهربائية و الميكانيكية و الحاسوب و الإلكترونيات و التحكم في هذه الأنظمة 
و هذا الشيء موجود في كل شيء حديث


----------



## beso85 (12 يوليو 2007)

مثلا كمبيوترات السيارات و ال cnc و الplc و برمجة البك و غيرها
لا أعرف لماذا لا كثير من الناس لا يفهمون معنى هندسة ميكاترونكس 
مثلا الروبوت نلاحظ وجود عدة انظمة فيه الميكانيكة و الالكترونية و الحاسوب 
و هذه هي هندسة الميكاترونكس فأنت تدرس تقريبا كل شيء 
عذرا لإضافة ردود كثيرة بالخطأ أرجو من المشرفين حذف الردود الغير مناسبة 
و اذا كانت كلها غير مناسبة لامانع من حذفها كلها


----------



## فتى العرب (14 يوليو 2007)

أشكرك أخي م. محمد الكسواني على حسن تواضعك ونأمل التواصل معنا..............


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

فتى العرب قال:


> أشكرك أخي م. محمد الكسواني على حسن تواضعك ونأمل التواصل معنا..............


لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم
وسابقى متواصل معكم ان شاء الله
وفقك الله اخي الكريم


----------

